# WANT! no no no... need.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think Annie *needs* this. 
Now how to convince my husband of this... haha









Dragons - Lilac-Geometric Collars


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know what you can do to get it! OH shame on me.........................LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! It's hard to just buy one...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I know what you can do to get it! OH shame on me.........................LOL


HAHA! perhaps if I pick my timing just perfectly..... 

Or ask him for something crazy first... and when he says no to that, swing in with this, and he'll have to say yes!
Annie needs new bling. :smile: She feels terribly outdated. She hasn't had a new collar in... 2 months! *gasp*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! It's hard to just buy one...


Oh I know. 

I just got her this one like two months ago. And I love it. I love it so much I want more. MORE. MOAR!









...and I'm hooked on the velvet leashes, too. But they do look dirty fast. In fact, that needs upgrading, too. 

One of these times I need to just splurge and get one with the crystals, too. 


Oh gosh, what am I gonna do when Zailey is big and I am shopping for TWO. Too bad they won't be the same size to just swap them around. Looks like I'll have to have TWO of each! lol:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

oooooh, you just got me going to their site again LOL!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> oooooh, you just got me going to their site again LOL!!!


Might as well get the wallet out now! haha. You don't stand a chance!:tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got the Dragon-Navy Asian Silk Collar for Aspen and can't get enough of it. I always get people asking were I got it cause it's so purdee!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with you. I think she needs it too! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I think Annie *needs* this.
> Now how to convince my husband of this...


No convincing needed. Buy it




CorgiPaws said:


> Oh gosh, what am I gonna do when Zailey is big and I am shopping for TWO. Too bad they won't be the same size to just swap them around. Looks like I'll have to have TWO of each! lol:biggrin::tongue:


Try shopping there for FIVE :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> I know what you can do to get it! OH shame on me.........................LOL


I second this! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are so pretty! Hmmmm when its bought on the credit card no turning back................................. :biggrin:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I think she needs it, too!

.... this coming from fellow collar obsessor.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

... I wonder how long it will take for my hubby to notice that $72.75 on the credit card. :wink::biggrin::tongue:

What? ...she had to have the matching Lavender Leash with it, she simply couldn't be seen out in a miss matched set. :biggrin:


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous collar!:biggrin:
I am horribly cheap when it comes to collars & leashes...I buy quality but use them until they wear completely out...Some of my dogs have the collars they've always had!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> What a gorgeous collar!:biggrin:
> I am horribly cheap when it comes to collars & leashes...I buy quality but use them until they wear completely out...Some of my dogs have the collars they've always had!


I was the same exact way... until I bought Annie her first 2hounds collar just two months ago. Haha. Now I'm hooked on them. The quality is amazing. I honestly want to buy her three or four to have a variety to pick from. I wonder how much convincing that will take!! I already have two more picked out. 
The funny thing is- my girls don't even wear collars at home, or at work with me. Only for walks, and when I am at community events to support my business. :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> my girls don't even wear collars at home, or at work with me. Only for walks,


Same here. :wink:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I was the same exact way... until I bought Annie her first 2hounds collar just two months ago. Haha. Now I'm hooked on them. The quality is amazing. I honestly want to buy her three or four to have a variety to pick from. I wonder how much convincing that will take!! I already have two more picked out.
> The funny thing is- my girls don't even wear collars at home, or at work with me. Only for walks, and when I am at community events to support my business. :tongue:


I was like this, too! I always bought cheap collars, would find them in $1 bins, and at Dollar Tree, Kmart, etc. Until I discovered Good quality collars and I haven't turned back! haha.

Since Jackson wears a harness every day, I'm doubly obsessed, because he just HAS to have a matching harness. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

